# What I like most about living in Mexico



## pappabee

We have heard a lot of negatives about things here in Mexico so I thought it might be a good idea to share what we like most about where we are living and what we are doing. My thought is to list your village/city and list the one thing that you like most about living there.

I'll start with the fact that I live in Ajijic and truly love the tranquility. Yes we have the gas truck with it's loud speaker and the occasional M80 going off but the entire environment is just so peaceful. It's a great place to sit and watch the grass grow.:couch2:


----------



## TundraGreen

I live in Guadalajara Centro and I like being able to walk to everything (mercado, movie theaters, restaurants, bars, plazas, and more) within 5 minutes; (city center, Spanish classes, migracion) within 20 minutes; while at the same time, it is a quiet residential neighborhood. And there are buses that run every 5 or 10 minutes for any place further away.


----------



## RVGRINGO

I love the delicious supper we just had at a small, local restaurant: Falafel, Baba Ganoush, Kibbe, Hummus, Pide, Yoghurt, Chai, etc. No, we aren't in Egypt, but the cook is from there and he provides a wonderful respite from our own cooking or even the many local restaurants that cater to expats. 
Tomorrow, we have a lunch date at a 'Louisiana style restaurant.' We might have gumbo or jambolaya; maybe even oysters.


----------



## makaloco

The sea!! I love being near it, looking at it, smelling it, walking or driving along it, watching sunsets over it, and of course swimming in it and eating seafood from it. It's one of the main attractions that made me decide to move to La Paz, along with the beautiful desert surroundings. Few locations offer both, let alone combined with a friendly Mexican atmosphere and laid-back lifestyle. I feel very fortunate to be living here.


----------



## Grizzy

The climate, tranquility, sounds of birds and animals in the distance, music wafting up the mountain just loud enough to be pleasant, the way the mexicans smile at you if you smile and greet them, the fresh food, feeling safe and secure, the climate, the price of gas, the way my garden flourishes with bright colors and flowers, hummingbirds, did i mention the climate?

After 4 months of full time residence I still have not subscribed to tv even thought there is a dish on the roof. And I don't miss it. The best show is from my terrace at sunrise, sunset, during a rain storm or just watching the flowers grow.


----------



## RVGRINGO

All of the above, plus the fact that one of our automatic garage doors was malfunctioning. I called the 'tecnico' on Saturday. Three of them showed up on Tuesday, found the first problem and fixed it. Then, they went back to the shop to get the welding equipment, which they attached directly to the overhead lines, before proceeding to cut and weld a new closing guide. The door now works very smoothly. The total cost: $300 pesos (about $26 USD).


----------



## Grizzy

RV ****** that reminded me of last week when I locked my only set of keys that had the closet key on it inside the closet. I called the rental agency who were here in 5 minutes with a shoe box of keys and we tried all that looked like they might fit but of course non did. He called a locksmith and I said I need to pop out to a bank machine to get more cash and by the time I got back the locksmith was here waiting.
He unlocked the closet, made me an extra key and fixed the lower gate lock which had been sticking and filed the key so it would work smoother, oiled a few locks and despite having spent close to half an hour on the lower gate lock never mind the time spent on the closet lock he charged me $200 pesos. (under $20 US)


----------



## pappabee

*Thanks*

Thanks to all of you who have shared your positives so far. How about going to the doctor's office and having him spend actual time with you. Not the in/out and hurry that you find in the states. Then the bill of $200 mx. Wow try that in the states.


----------



## Guest

Sitting outside at the end of the day, enjoying the breeze and the sunset, watching 8 or 10 hummingbirds getting a last fillup before night, and no other noise. 

Not hearing the telephone ring more than 3X a week, and when it does, it's a friend and not a telemarketer. 

A thousand people having a good time with their entire family, sitting out in the big park in front of the cathedral on a hot night or on a Sunday. 

Hearing "Gol" from a couple of dozen nearby houses when there is a big soccer match on TV and their team scores.

People still starting a conversation with "hello, how are you?" or "Good afternoon" and some niceties before getting down to business. Strangers saying hello with a smile in the streets. 

Going to a doctor or a medical specialist, not waiting more than 3 minutes to go in, having the doctor give you his cell and home telephone numbers at the end of your visit "just in case" and then charging 300 or 400 or 500 pesos for your hour visit with him. Same doctor recognizing you and stopping to talk when they meet you somewhere else.

Kids with a hose on a hot Saturday afternoon.


----------



## m55vette

We can't wait to get back to the village in July! We miss all the above! It is another world and one we enjoy far more than our NOB lives. Looking forward to the full time move. 

We love working with our contractor who does a great job on projects, he is honest hard working and gets things done in a timely manner. No additional costs added on like here.


----------



## kazslo

I second the service you receive here from doctors (lots will even do house calls), and their price!

What I really love about where I live is that I can't just walk to the store and be back in a few seconds, theres always someone who I have to talk to along the way. I can always expect a conversation from the neighbors, other store owners along the way, the store owner where I'm going to, and many other people along my path. Many of whom I hadn't been formally introduced to - they just saw someone who wasn't from here, and jumped right into friendly conversation due to curiosity.

Going to my wife's rancho where she grew up and each house we stopped at a meal was served with coffee - I was sure stuffed by our 3 house!

Saying "Provecho" at restaurants

Being able to say "I'll get there when I get there" and not worry all too much about looking at the clock, let alone getting somewhere 15 minutes early.

All of these points boils down to how tranquil and courteous the culture is here - you don't have to know someone to say "good afternoon", and you've always got time to do so.


----------



## Mainecoons

The unbelievably good climate allows you to live basically free of weather concerns year round.
The closeness to the beach and the cheap yet deluxe ocean front rentals there.
Walking to tons of stuff in the Village.
The wonderful folks who come and keep our house and pool clean and our gardens gorgeous.
The many shopkeepers who are such a pleasure to do business with.
The many good to very good hole in the wall restaurants.
Having a beer or glass of wine at the Tequila Republic around sundown.
The tianquis.
The beautiful children.
The horses clip clopping down my street.
The church on the square with real church bells rung by real people.
The Plaza.
The dollar store on the plaza.
Walking the hills in upper Chula Vista early on Sunday mornings.
Sunday morning breakfast at Sunrise.
My swimming pool I use year round.
Watching the mountain turn green in the last few days.

Oh heck, I could go on for hours. It's the lifestyle, the people, the lake, the ambiance of the Village, all of it. We don't watch much TV either.


----------



## conklinwh

I call it "magical tranquility"! We are 7500 feet up and often above what few clouds there are.
My morning walk with the dogs through various 100-130 years old mine ruins and then back to the house to sit with coffee and watch the colors change as the sun rises.
Not yet this year but watching the lightning storms as they cross the valley.


----------



## Gupi

I like this conversation, which often happens to me when I meet someone new.

*New person* (who I've "known" for about 30 seconds): So is your family with you in Mexico?
*Me*: I don't have a family.
*New person* (aghast): No FAMILY???!
*Me*: No, but I have friends!
*New person*: Well, now you have another friend. You let me know if you need any help, anything at all.


----------



## TundraGreen

I was walking home this evening and I realized that one of the things I like about Mexico is that in the evening the parks and plazas are filled with lovers, couples of all ages spending time together.


----------



## RVGRINGO

Adding to that last post......And children are at play in those same parks and plazas with no fear of the adults around them, or of other children. There is a noticeable absence of crying and larger children are very caring and solicitous of their younger siblings and friends. The time of day or night is of no consequence, as "nap time" is not forced upon them. When they are tired, they sleep. When hungry, they eat. They are always loved, and they know it; sharing that love with each other. School age children rush home, or to their parent's workplace, and dive into their homework willingly with their peers, making it fun. You'll see them on doorsteps, or even under tables and counters where a parent is making a living for the family.


----------



## DNP

RVGRINGO said:


> Adding to that last post......And children are at play in those same parks and plazas with no fear of the adults around them, or of other children. There is a noticeable absence of crying and larger children are very caring and solicitous of their younger siblings and friends. The time of day or night is of no consequence, as "nap time" is not forced upon them. When they are tired, they sleep. When hungry, they eat. They are always loved, and they know it; sharing that love with each other. School age children rush home, or to their parent's workplace, and dive into their homework willingly with their peers, making it fun. You'll see them on doorsteps, or even under tables and counters where a parent is making a living for the family.


I like your posts!


----------



## pappabee

*Thank you*

I want to thank all of the posters for re-enforcing the reasons we all live here. It seems that there are two re-occurring thoughts. One that the people are beautiful and the other is that the area is beautiful. That seems to go for all the areas that this blog covers not just Lakeside or another village.

I think that every so often we need to re-enforce these visions. There's enough negative going around. Someone asked me if I felt that my glass was half full or half empty. I told them that it was neither. I took a look at it and hot d-m there's still some left. That seems to be much of the attitude of the Mexicans I have met.

What a wonderful place for my us to spent the rest of our lives :clap2:


----------



## elchante

things i like most about my little corner [Jocotepec municipality] of mexico: 

the cattle going down my street early in the morning on the way to the lake to drink and bathe and then returning in the afternoons to their pasture;

the fact that people pack themselves into busses and taxis instead of riding alone in their own vehicles....and how cheap it is to use those busses and taxis;

how patient everyone is when your spanish is so bad;

that the water and propane guys stop by occasionally to see if you need their services because they are kind of used to your routine;

all the stories that both expats and locals have to tell;

little girls in their princess dresses for fiestas;

that mother's day is a BIG holiday;

that road workers generally just flag you down to stop or slow down pretty close to where they are working ... they assume that you don't need to crowd into one lane a mile before you approach them;

that seeing fathers carry or hold hands with their kids is common, not something to comment on.


----------



## maryellen1952

I've lived in Tijuana for 7 months and have no regrets about moving here; wish I had done it sooner. I still have to cross the border to work in San Diego but always eager to return to Mexico after enduring the stress of being in the U.S. after a couple of hours.
Live is much simplier here in Mexico and I feel people are more genuine and less interested in the materialism that has consumed U.S. society.
You don't stress the small things (such as dogs barking or loud music) and I have really decreased my stress level since living here.
And, yes, most things such as rent and most food items are much cheaper here and your paltry U.S. salary goes much farther.


----------



## RVGRINGO

Any moment now, I'm going to change my shorts for long pants and drive my wife to Tlaquepaque for a belated anniversary dinner. We'll have a couple of margaritas, listen to a delightful combo while we eat and then enjoy a dozen 'mariachi feminil' with our desert and coffee. If we feel like it, we'll then walk a block to 'El Parian' and watch the end of the folkloric dance & mariachi show for the price of a drink. We'll enjoy the pedestrian area, the people watching and window shopping on the way back to the car. We could even stop on the way home for 'birria' and more live mariachi music at 'El Chololo', but will probably be too sated and satisfied for more. It is a Sunday afternoon in Mexico, after all.
Ok, we're leaving now.


----------



## RVGRINGO

We're back now, after a delightful afternoon, as always, enjoying the food and music at El Patio in Tlaquepaque (Tlaquepaque tradicional Comer & Beber Restaurante El Patio). The quality of the music, both the combo and the mariachi, is fantastic and often brings tears to the eye, they are so very good! I know that there are many similar places in Tlaquepaque, but in ten years we keep going back to El Patio for more. So, if you are in the neighborhood, stop in; especially on a weekend at 2 PM. The 'captain' is so good that, out of many thousands, he remembers my name and always gives us our favorite table. That kind of service warrants repeat visits and makes one anxious to return even before leaving.


----------



## mariben

pappabee said:


> We have heard a lot of negatives about things here in Mexico so I thought it might be a good idea to share what we like most about where we are living and what we are doing. My thought is to list your village/city and list the one thing that you like most about living there.
> 
> I'll start with the fact that I live in Ajijic and truly love the tranquility. Yes we have the gas truck with it's loud speaker and the occasional M80 going off but the entire environment is just so peaceful. It's a great place to sit and watch the grass grow.:couch2:


Hi, I lived in Mexico about 24 years ago and I'm planning to go back. Time has passed and Mexico has changed, of course, but I know for sure there are still places with the tranquility you describe. Ajijic is one of those mexican heavens I am thinking about. Thank you for letting me share this post.


----------



## AlanMexicali

*Mexicans*



pappabee said:


> We have heard a lot of negatives about things here in Mexico so I thought it might be a good idea to share what we like most about where we are living and what we are doing. My thought is to list your village/city and list the one thing that you like most about living there.
> 
> I'll start with the fact that I live in Ajijic and truly love the tranquility. Yes we have the gas truck with it's loud speaker and the occasional M80 going off but the entire environment is just so peaceful. It's a great place to sit and watch the grass grow.:couch2:



I have thought about the many things I like about living in Mexico since you started this thread. I have to say, for me, it is the extra dose of compassion and empathy for others almost all Mexican people, from all classes, display almost constantly in their daily lives.


----------



## sherrylh

*Thanks*

Thank you, pappabee, for beginning this wonderful thread. We visit Mexico for two weeks every winter and are going to retire next year - considering the Lake Chapala area ------- this thread reinforced so much of the way I've felt in Mexico, just in those
quick visits -------- everyone sounds like they are in love with Mexico and it felt so good to read all the replies............


----------



## MJB5293

I live in juriqulla queretaro i love it it quite lovely all the people are wonderfull


----------



## La Osita

What wonderful posts!! I'm finally coming home to Mexico at the end of October. I've missed it so, so much. Your messages of love for 'our' adopted country have me counting down the days! I treasure the closeness of families, the open-hearts of my 'adopted' children who teach me Spanish and laugh at my funny accent. Waking to the sound of roosters and the rich smells of farm land each day. I feel privileged to spend time with women in the village who have taken the 'gringa' under their wing, teaching me to make gorditas and tortillas in the old ways. (It's harder than it looks!) I love the churches, the celebrations, and those crazy firework towers that look like overgrown erector sets! The United States will always be my homeland but Mexico has my heart and soul.


----------



## travelinhobo

Actually, there's nothing more irritating to me then when I have to listen to that drawn out call. UGH. 

P.S. Dwarf - singular; Dwarfs - plural  Can't change that f to a v on this one. 

Hearing "Gol" from a couple of dozen nearby houses when there is a big soccer match on TV and their team scores.


----------



## abscissa

The climate ... lack of noise pollution ... the people
Swimming off our beach and diving for live lobster or fishing for supper
Fresh fruit and veggies .. cheep booze and good times


----------



## mis12cuerdas

Excelent posts... Thanks for sharing! I have a while yet before making a permanent move, and this forum realy helps me with planning with such a variety of posts. Looking forward to more reading ~~~~ abrazos p'todos! Diego


----------



## theladygeorge

These post are very inspiring and I want to be posting from my spot in MX ASAP....Abrazotes rompe jueso to all!


----------



## RVGRINGO

Did you mean 'huesos'?


----------



## theladygeorge

RVGRINGO said:


> Did you mean 'huesos'?


Yes  LOL...hey I am trying!!!


----------



## RVGRINGO

Not to worry; I'm far from fluent too.


----------



## Mexicodrifter

I guess what I like about mexico is tht it saved my life. I moved here to die and didn´t, well not yet. That was 12 years ago after my heart specialist told me I had 3-4 years to go. I changed my life, style, and country and here I still am. 
Now my pastimes are exploring around where I leve on my Yamaha 1100 motorcylce. That is where my name comes from, I jst drift around looking and experiencing life.
What most folks don´t realize is that living is a lot more than working. Maybe I was a Mexican in another life. I know I sure felt at home here the first time I visited in 1997 in Zihuatanejo. I fell in love with the country, people, life style and the tranquility that invades most of this country. I remember that I cried before getting on a plane to leave. I moved here permently in 1998.


----------



## FHBOY

*That's IT!*

:clap2: MexicoDrifter - You have hit a major part of my reason for coming to Mexico on the head! - Right On! I love my life here in the States, but there is another Me I am looking for when I get to Mexico. 

I, too, have some health problems, fortunately not like yours, but hypertension, a bit over weight, and such and know, somehow, when I get down there, these will all go away. It may take some work, but it is one of my goals:

To get a brand new start on the life I think I am supposed to live - man, you are right on! :thumb:

Oh, the wife won't let me buy a real bike, but she is considering letting me have a little 50-150 CC scooter type thing


----------



## Mexicodrifter

*Life*

Even a 50-100 cc bike will be fun, relaxing and more important you get a chance to see what it is your doing. 
good luck and don´t stress out about anything. Worst thing is stress.
Daave


----------



## conklinwh

The thing I like most about Mexico and this forum is the lack of "vanilla" people. I spent my 1st 40 years or so basically in a country club life before I moved overseas. When came back, environment looked like a cliche and couldn't wait to get back overseas. Then married an artist and we started traveling seriously.
For a lot of reasons Mexico made the most sense for a move and we haven't looked back.
As I said-Ain't no vanilla people here!


----------



## FHBOY

*New Chapters, New Books*

I am getting repetitious and I do apologize, but it seems as if conklinwh has put it well. 

I don't know if it is as he says a country club life of 40 years, or just the fact that we all here don't seem to want to settle for the same oh same oh. Life needs to be an adventure, a trip if you will, and while we are all heading to the same destination, :rip: shouldn't the trip be one of new experiences, with new people - people you never thought you'd meet by staying on one place?. If all we see in our travels is the same thing, then what fun is the trip?

For the younger people on this forum - they have the right idea also - you have got to get away, to experience life outside of what you know to help make the decisions of how you are going to live as you grow older. (notice I did not say grow up - I still haven't done that!)

For those of us, like my wife and I who are ready for retirement, it is not being like some of our neighbors, who were born here, raised here, married here and will die here - a merry-go-round in the same amusement park - which I suppose is OK. We don't want to ride the same merry-go-round in the same amusement park, we like the roller coaster in different ones, and looking forward to what is to come. 

The reason that there is so much less "vanilla" in the community and people we meet/will meet is that we are all doing something else with our lives on this trip for many different reasons and we come from so many different places and experiences like conklinwh says, in our years of life, that just the stories of experiences that we have had can only create more interest in each other: :crazy: crazy people who have left the familiar and "comfortable" to seek out a new life, write a new chapter and begin a new book. 

I am rambling, sorry, but conklinwh has inspired me to write about this.


----------



## Mexicodrifter

FHBOY, You have hit the nail on the head. I put it a different way but whatever way it still boils down to the samething, We, who have decidedto be out of the norm are different. I call it bent. We are bent in some special way, to live away from all that we have known

For me it was a decision of wheather to live in the rain the rest of my life. Obviously I did not, but those who still live there, I am glad they do.


----------



## theladygeorge

I am enjoying reading these validations! They are so inspiring although I have no health issues I do have a wonderlust one. Maybe it's my dream not realized for very good reasons. Family comes first and I did that, even taking care of my Dad the last 2 yrs. for his life.
But the time is here. It is after all the Sept of my life. I am laser focused on making it my time to drop out, travel, do my art, garden and putter, learn to dance tango and read books at my leisure and God knows I am hell bent on not dying in Texas I would like to be able to actually go outside and live without AC! (Born in SF moved here in '89 and 40 yrs old, a cultural shock on a really big scale).
I read somewhere that our bodies are not meant to get to heaven in shape, rather to slide in sideways body all worn out with a chocolate in one hand and a glass of wine in the other shouting' wahoo what a ride'! That would be my mantra for my Sept. yrs. 



FHBOY said:


> I am getting repetitious and I do apologize, but it seems as if conklinwh has put it well.
> 
> I don't know if it is as he says a country club life of 40 years, or just the fact that we all here don't seem to want to settle for the same oh same oh. Life needs to be an adventure, a trip if you will, and while we are all heading to the same destination, :rip: shouldn't the trip be one of new experiences, with new people - people you never thought you'd meet by staying on one place?. If all we see in our travels is the same thing, then what fun is the trip?
> 
> For the younger people on this forum - they have the right idea also - you have got to get away, to experience life outside of what you know to help make the decisions of how you are going to live as you grow older. (notice I did not say grow up - I still haven't done that!)
> 
> For those of us, like my wife and I who are ready for retirement, it is not being like some of our neighbors, who were born here, raised here, married here and will die here - a merry-go-round in the same amusement park - which I suppose is OK. We don't want to ride the same merry-go-round in the same amusement park, we like the roller coaster in different ones, and looking forward to what is to come.
> 
> The reason that there is so much less "vanilla" in the community and people we meet/will meet is that we are all doing something else with our lives on this trip for many different reasons and we come from so many different places and experiences like conklinwh says, in our years of life, that just the stories of experiences that we have had can only create more interest in each other: :crazy: crazy people who have left the familiar and "comfortable" to seek out a new life, write a new chapter and begin a new book.
> 
> I am rambling, sorry, but conklinwh has inspired me to write about this.


----------



## conklinwh

I read somewhere that our bodies are not meant to get to heaven in shape, rather to slide in sideways body all worn out with a chocolate in one hand and a glass of wine in the other shouting' wahoo what a ride'! That would be my mantra for my Sept. yrs.


Love your image, maybe a michelada and a botana!


----------



## theladygeorge

conklinwh said:


> I read somewhere that our bodies are not meant to get to heaven in shape, rather to slide in sideways body all worn out with a chocolate in one hand and a glass of wine in the other shouting' wahoo what a ride'! That would be my mantra for my Sept. yrs.
> 
> 
> Love your image, maybe a michelada and a botana!


Ha ha or a bowl of pozole and a shot of tequila! :clap2:


----------



## makaloco

Or as a woman I know put it, "Hope my last gasp is caused by trying to wash down a Krispy Kreme with a glass of champagne."


----------



## FHBOY

*Ideas on What Is Living*



makaloco said:


> Or as a woman I know put it, "Hope my last gasp is caused by trying to wash down a Krispy Kreme with a glass of champagne."


My wife and I have some things we live by and making our move we will be able to follow them even more closely. None are original, but if you come to visit our home you'll find them on the wall, the refrigerator on just with family pictures. They form a part of our reasons for moving, enjoy:

_“Life is not measured by the number of breaths we take, but by the moments that take our breath away.”_
― Maya Angelou

Some stories don't have a clear beginning, middle and end. Life is aboout not knowing, having to change, taking the moment and making the best of it, without knowing that's going to happen next. *Delicious ambiguity...* - Gilda Radner

DANCE-as though no one is watching you, LOVE as though you have never been hurt before. SING as though no one can hear you. LIVE as though heaven is on earth - Souza

Except for a few life and death situations, nothing is as important as it first seems - fortune cookie

It doesn't matter where you go in life...what you do...or how much you have...It's who you have Beside You.

How can you live and believe all of this staying in the same place? We can't.


----------

